# Fire suppression system kills eight people



## mtlogcabin (Mar 14, 2016)

BANGKOK — Eight people died and seven others were injured when workers accidentally released fire extinguishing chemicals into the basement of one of Thailand's largest banks.

The accident occurred Sunday night during an upgrade of the safety system at Siam Commercial Bank's headquarters in Bangkok, officials said Monday.




Caution

Graphic Content

Click to reveal


​ 

_ IMAGE: EPA_



Workers activated a system that mistakenly released Pyrogen aerosol, a chemical fire retardant which is normally intended to deprive fire of oxygen, the statement said.

The bank said in a statement that an initial investigation found that the accident was caused by "negligence on the part of our contractors hired to improve fire protection in the building."



   The bank identified those who died as a security guard and seven contractors.

  Bangkok's Erawan medical emergency center said five people died at the site of the accident and three died later at a hospital.




Caution

Graphic Content

Click to reveal


​ 

_ IMAGE: EPA_






Caution

Graphic Content

Click to reveal


​ 

_ IMAGE: EPA_



It said that the apparent cause of death was suffocation from insufficient oxygen, but that the official cause would not be known until autopsies are performed.

Seven other people suffered suffocation-related injuries, including four who were in serious condition, Erawan said.

Police were still investigating the accident and the bank said it would release more information after a meeting of its board members Monday.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 15, 2016)

That's not the way I'd like to go out, at all!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 16, 2016)

I would logically assume that the fail safe measures were not in place and wonder if this agent is 2001 compliant.......hummmm


----------



## Msradell (Mar 16, 2016)

> I would logically assume that the fail safe measures were not in place and wonder if this agent is 2001 compliant.......hummmm


What I saw when I was there was that failsafe measures on systems like this were nonexistent in most cases and of course their regulations are completely different so there's no flexing as being 2001 compliant. If there was I'm sure the systems I saw wouldn't have the requirements.

I was actually at the facilities of a major international corporation that I worked for so it's not as if I was visiting facilities of a Third World company.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 21, 2016)

That's a shame Msradell.......


----------

